# ISPConfig3 - Deutsch



## wiseguy (13. Dez. 2008)

Hallo,

gibts für das ISPConfig3 schon eine deutsche Übersetzung? Ich hab nämlich z.B. für den admin Benutzer auf Deutsch gestellt, aber trotzdem ist noch alles in englisch.

Aber ich vermute mal, dass die Übersetzung dafür einfach noch nicht existiert...


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2008)

Nein, es gibt noch keine vollständige deutsche Übersetzung.


----------

